# Fsck problem with gvinum



## dcastellacci (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello
I am under FreeBSD 11.4 p2
I used gvinum to concatenate 2 disk 1 disk of 240 GB and another of 1 TB I formatted an filesystem in UFS. I had a crash with gvinum. And when I do a `fsck_ufs -fy /dev/gvinum/disk0` I get "fsck cannot read blk" errors. I used `smartctl -t long /dev/ada0` which corresponds to my 240GB disk is in gvinum the status of this disk is slate the other disk is up. 1) How can I fix the issue of fsck cannot read block.
2) then i dd my ada0 240gb and ada1 1tb disk to file. Rebuild gvnum and dd the restore files in gvinum.

thank you so much


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 24, 2020)

It is very dangerous to concatenate disks...  In case of a failure, you loose _all_ data on _all_ disks.  In your next setup, please seriously consider to have separate filesystems on each disk.  In case of an error, you only loose the data on that failing disk.  E.g. you could mirror disk1 + a partition on disk2, plus a separate filesystem on the rest of the larger disk2, for non-important data (e.g. that you may be able to download again).  If you have a 64-bit CPU & 4 GB RAM or more, seriously consider to use ZFS instead of UFS.


----------

